# FREE--The Memory of a Salt Shaker: a magical realist, romantic, fantasy.



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi all,

First time poster, long time lurker, excited to join the community.

I just published my first .99 e-book on Amazon _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_. It's also available for free on Smashwords.








Bert discovers the salt in an ordinary salt shaker gives him the power to see his life through the eyes of his deceased wife. This magical realist story is first in a collection of stories exploring memory and loss in an effort to show that which connects all people, the power of love.

The story first appeared November 2011 in issue 15 of Up The Staircase Quarterly and was nominated for the 2012 Million Writers Award.

Thanks for giving it a look.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Bernard --------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you Betsy and Ann.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

The story has been up on Amazon (0.99) and Smashwords (free) for two weeks. On Amazon it's received four 5-star ratings and a total of 146 downloads, both sites combined. Now it's available for free at the Kobo and Sony stores, as well. Still waiting for Barnes and Noble .

For more information, including the idea for the story, please visit my website The Space Within These Lines.

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new book!   I wish you a million book sales now!


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

In the past three weeks the book has been purchased 16 times on Amazon and downloaded 144 times on Smashwords. It's now available at Kobo, Sony, Apple and Barnes and Noble (though the listing isn't fixed yet).

For more information, including the idea for the story, please visit my website The Space Within These Lines.

Thanks.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

In the past four weeks _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ has been purchased 18 times on Amazon and downloaded 155 times on Smashwords. It's available at Kobo, Sony, Apple, and now XinXii. It's at Barnes and Noble but the listing still isn't fixed.

I have a new summary for the book as well: _Bert discovers the salt in an ordinary salt shaker gives him the power to see his life through the eyes of his deceased wife. This magical realist story is first in a collection exploring memory and loss in an effort to show that which connects all people, the power of love. _

For more information, including the idea for the story, please visit my website The Space Within These Lines.

Thanks.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

BEST CHRISTMAS GIFT EVER!!! _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ is NOW FREE on Amazon. 

Go get your copy now! 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

_The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ has stayed on the Romance > Short Stories Top 100 for the past week. Right now the book is at 81.

Thank you so much to everyone who has picked up a copy.  Happy New Year!


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Lindsay at Goodreads gave _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ 4-stars and says, "[A] very cute and sad story."

Author, Tony Healey says, "I applaud him for leaving me moved at the end. This is not one to miss!"

The Memory of a Salt Shaker is currently in the top 100 in both Fantasy > Contemporary, and Romance > Short Stories, and has been on the Romance > Short Stories Top 100 for almost THREE WEEKS! In all stores and reviewing outlets (where it's been rated) it has an average rating of 4.8 out of 5!

What are you waiting for? It's FREE. Pick up your copy of _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ TODAY!


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

_The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ is big in Japan. The story currently ranks 6 in Romance and 9 in Fantasy!

In addition, _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ is still in the Free Top 100 in both Fantasy > Contemporary, and Romance > Short Stories, and has been on the Romance > Short Stories Top 100 for almost *FOUR WEEKS*! On Amazon, the story has *SIX FIVE-STAR* reviews.

It's still *FREE*. If you haven't already done so, please pick up your copy of _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ TODAY! Thanks so much for your support thus far.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone who downloaded this story. 

On Tuesday, _The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ was #1 in Fantasy > Contemporary in France for the Kindle. Currently # 6 in France, # 20 in the UK, and # 29 in the US. 

Pick up your free copy today at Amazon.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

_The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ just passed 2300 downloads. Thanks everyone! 

If you haven't done so already, pick up a copy today for Valentine's Day!

Amazon US
Amazon France
Amazon Spain
Amazon UK


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

There were 3048 downloads in February. Thanks!


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi all,

The Memory of a Salt Shaker (The Space Within These Lines) is still available for free on Amazon.

Bernard


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

It's been slightly more 11 months since I launched The Memory of a Salt Shaker (The Space Within These Lines). During that time it has remained in the Top 100 Free in Literary Short Stories. Thank you so much for downloading and supporting it.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Pick up a good free short story this holiday season.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Bump

_reminder -- one or two word posts are generally not allowed and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum. Thanks -- Ann_


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

The Memory of a Salt Shaker (The Space Within These Lines)

Bert discovers the salt in an ordinary salt shaker gives him the power to see his life through the eyes of his deceased wife. This magical realist story is first in a collection of stories exploring memory and loss in an effort to show that which connects all people, the power of love.

The story first appeared November 2011 in issue 15 of Up The Staircase Quarterly and was nominated for the 2012 Million Writers Award.

Thanks for giving it a look.

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Ann>_


----------

